# My Graveyard 2011



## stoic_clown

Hi everybody.

I've never shared my yard haunt online before, just with the neighbors and ToTs. But seeing all the awesome work others have done and shared here on the HauntForum, I figured I'd share some of my stuff, too. I haven't graduated to animated props yet, but I've added a bunch of static props, mostly foam board tombstones, signs, and a arched crypt gate at the entrace walkway of my house. Here's some photos of what I've done so far...


----------



## stoic_clown




----------



## stoic_clown




----------



## stoic_clown




----------



## stoic_clown




----------



## stoic_clown




----------



## nimblemonkey

Love the epitaphs on some of your monuments; shows a lot of creative thought. I'm sure the older ToT's and the parents of younger ones spent some time viewing and enjoying the display. I also liked the half skull lamps on the pillars, great idea!


----------



## Rahnefan

Dude, I dig your graves.

I like how you gave Vlad multiple death dates! Nice!


----------



## mattt1977

All I can say is WOW! Those tombstones are amazing I love the stone arch and really love the "Never Rest Cemetery" Sign. Great work


----------



## scareme

You're cemetery looks very inviting. Are there any openings? I maybe retiring soon.


----------



## creep factor

Nice!! Your stones ROCK!


----------



## THN

they are awesome !!! I love the "sam hain" stone !


----------



## walterb

You have inspired me to add stones next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Top notch stones there, stoic, beautifully aged and detailed. That archway is amazingly gorgeous.

I think I could use that "No Solicitors" idea for our office

Love the derby-wearing skellie.


----------



## stoic_clown

Thanks for all the compliments everybody. Always nice to have one's work be appreciated. Kinda validates my existence.  You're all way too kind.


----------



## stoic_clown

THN said:


> they are awesome !!! I love the "sam hain" stone !


Glad you like that one, THN. Sam is my newest, and already my favorite stone. I felt the need to add some sort of homage monument to the greatest holiday of the year (no, not Groundhog's Day). Hence the stone being dedicated (rather tongue-in-cheekedly) to Mr. "Sam Hain". And of course the epitaph is my special tribute to the much maligned but never-dying All Hallows E'en. If you can't quite make it out, the epitaph reads:

"Though dead and buried deep in the ground,
My heart beats still beneath this mound.
Your backs on me you turned; Oh Treason!
Still I lurk throughout the season.
You scheme to quell my soul; turned awry.
Too late you learn I cannot die.
My curse you bear, this final refrain:
All Hallow's Eve I rise AGAIN."​
And course, with it's glowing skull eyes and clocking in at a full 6 feet tall, it has to the biggest, most dominant stone in the yard.


----------



## stoic_clown

RoxyBlue said:


> Top notch stones there, stoic, beautifully aged and detailed. That archway is amazingly gorgeous.
> 
> I think I could use that "No Solicitors" idea for our office
> 
> Love the derby-wearing skellie.


Yeah, I've debated the idea of leaving that "no solicitors" sign our 'year round.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Stoic, nice pictures! I love your 'cemetary', and your static props. My goal is a bigger graveyard next year, and I may 'borrow' some of your ideas. I already have my own Lizzie Borden stone, and the epitath reads, "Axe me not what I have done".....


----------



## scream1973

Very nice work.. I especially like the Samhain stone.. wow at 6ft thats a big one..

Great job


----------



## debbie5

I wonder how many times I have looked at pics on this site & said "I married the wrong guy". (sigh). I love your stuff.


----------



## halloween71

Very cool!!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

WOW!!! Amazing tombstones. I love the attention to detail and the overall age and weathering you've achieved. The archway is also really great! Looking forward to seeing more of your haunt.


----------



## turtle2778

I love your tombstones. I want to have some of those in my cemetery. GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## autumnghost

Everything looks fantastic! Awesome carving skills. Keep it up and don't keep the pictures to yourself. Love to see them.


----------



## stoic_clown

Hey, thanks again to everybody for the praise and compliments. You guys are awesome, you make me feel awesome, and that's just, well, awesome.


----------



## stoic_clown

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Stoic, nice pictures! I love your 'cemetary', and your static props. My goal is a bigger graveyard next year, and I may 'borrow' some of your ideas. I already have my own Lizzie Borden stone, and the epitath reads, "Axe me not what I have done".....


Thank Pumpkin5. I like your Lizzy epitaph. And feel free to borrow away if you like. Whatever I can do to contribute to the public Halloween-loving consciousness. Lord knows I've "borrowed" enough ideas from other folks over the years.


----------



## stoic_clown

debbie5 said:


> I wonder how many times I have looked at pics on this site & said "I married the wrong guy". (sigh). I love your stuff.


You know, debbie5, I get that same reaction from women all the time. They just look at me and moan, "I married the wrong guy." To which I usually reply, "Aw, sweetie, don't say that. You know I love you..."


----------



## Joiseygal

Your cemetery stones and facade is beautiful! That one pic with the guy coming out of the door is creepy! Very nice job!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

awesome job! Love your stones.


----------



## Spooky1

You have a great looking haunt. Your tombstones are wonderful. Did you make them all yourself?


----------



## Spider Rider

I agree with what everyone said 'cept for the marryin' part. You would be an awesome neighbor though! That was really fun reading all of the epitaphs. Also what a great place for an archway, really well done.


----------



## stoic_clown

Joiseygal: Thanks. Actually, that guy in the archway is me. That was the year I decided, "Screw it, I feel lazy tonight. I'm not going to dress up or put any mask or makeup on and just got out in my regular clothes and hand out candy."  Awesome job on Bloodcrest Manor, BTW. I'm always envious of those who go all out and build their own full walkthrough haunt at home. Maybe one day when I have the space for it.

CreeepyCathy: Thanks Cathy! So glad you liked them.

Spooky1: Big thanks, Spooky. And the answer is yes, I made them all with my very own three little hands. :googly:

Spider Rider: Thanks! I took a gander at your home page. You've got some pretty awesome stuff too. Love that giant spider. And yeah, my archway is something I'm quite fond of. It started out as just an archway, but then I've morphed it into more of a crypt, with an inner wall that separates the "crypt" from the actual front door to my house, and I close off the top with a ceiling so it's nice and dark and claustrophobic. When I bought the house years ago I just knew that entry way was just begging to have something Halloween done to it. :jol:


----------



## Drago

Your tombstones are great, your cemetery and facade too!!


----------



## CoolDJTV

great job!
Amazing Tomb Stones


----------



## Vlad

Wonderful aging work on the stones Stoic


----------



## Headless

I've looked at this thread a couple of times and am just absolutely blown away by the detail. And then realised I hadn't commented!!!! What an awesome collection. You have certainly inspired me to have a go at some much better tombstones for next year. Great job!!!!



debbie5 said:


> I wonder how many times I have looked at pics on this site & said "I married the wrong guy". (sigh). I love your stuff.


LOL @ Deb.


----------



## stoic_clown

Thanks Headless. Glad you like them, and that I inspired you. I love it when I inspire positive reactions (as rare as that may be).


----------



## beelce

Perfect spot for an archway ....nicely designed .......great craftsmanship......Unique style 
VERY NICE look..............


----------



## Dixie

Well holy crap. I can't even pick my jaw up off the ground - you have such a unique style that has completely made me rethink everything I do to a tombstone, from the ground up!

Those tombstones translate so well in the graveyard, they are spooky, yet entertaining, and each one is so interesting to look at that I'm sure you have people studying each one in the yard just to suck up the details! I don't even like to look at my own stones as long as I have just studied yours, they are amazing. Congratulations on finding a completely unique style that no one will be able to doubt as yours when they see them. Thats very hard to do. I know, I have spent 5 years trying and can't do it!

That arch is gorgeous, and the placement is genius. Just can't be much more to be said about that, its simply perfect.

You are one amazing carver, and I will look forward to any of your foam carving projects. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Headless

I find it VERY hard to believe that you don't inspire LOTS of people with those gorgeous creations!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I enjoyed reading the stones and really liked the "no solicitors" with the heads behind it.

Very nice work on all of the grave markers. I also like your archway at your entrance.


----------



## Undertaker

Everything looks AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## niblique71

Unbelievable work. ALL of your stones are fantastic. I like the fact that most them are Humorous. The Mosoleum .... WOW.


----------



## dead hawk

wow it is amazing alot of work in that one i love the ideas and signs but i absolutly love the N-ever rest sign


----------



## VillaHaunter

Very nice stones!!!!!! They are all great. I wish I could put stones like that in my YARD, but I live in a Real Haunted House and they didn't like it when I put stones out in the yard. I didn't sleep until I put them into the car.


----------



## craigfly06

I like your warning sign, esp the last "monster"! I laughed so hard!! Keep up the nice work.


----------



## Cat_Bones

I love the tombstones and the archway that's fantastic!
Love your skeleton with the sign that's just great!


----------



## graveyardmaster

your graveyard is fantastic,thanks for sharing your pictures,stoic-clown!!!


----------



## nixie

Oh my gosh! You graveyard is absolutely oozing creativity!!! I loved every picture!! Excellent work!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Very nicely done! Enjoyed looking through the photos of your graveyard.


----------



## scarrycher

WOW! Mr. borden here here and here love it, cant belive you have never shared


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Wow very nice. Great job


----------



## Blackrose1978

WOW ohhhh WOW! I really liked the gate way with the skeletons hanging from it! Nice touch


----------



## jdubbya

Well, dang!! I know I saw this last year but now go back and look again and wonder why I didn't comment on it. Everyone else pretty much summed up all that can be said but add me to your list of admirers! Just an awsome looking display. Richly detailed, creepy and entertaining all at once! One of the most enjoyable haunts I've seen!


----------



## kevin242

wow, looks awesome! Love the humor and the A+ job designing the props. Well done.


----------



## Creep Cringle

The tombstones are amazing, great detail, but I love the doorway facade!


----------



## niblique71

stoic_clown said:


> "Democrats" LOL


----------



## BadTable Manor

So inspiring, love it all.


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey stoic-clown,your graveyard is friggin awesome,thanks for posting your work!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Awesome!!!


----------



## MommaMoose

Love all the work you put into it! Truly wonderful tombstones!


----------



## fontgeek

Nice setup, I really like the signs.
The stones are nice too, though it's too bad you didn't use Vlad's last name on the stones (Țepeș). Dracula ("the dragon") was a nickname given or used by his followers/minions because of his courage and ferocity.


----------



## EerieEstate

Great job on the Archway. Love the SAM HAIN and Lizzie Borden headstones, really nice set-up!


----------



## Ryan Wern

Great job on the "warning" sign! Democrats...that's classic.


----------



## Ryan Wern

One day I want to do a legit yard haunt like this


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Man, I'm sorry I missed this last year. Excellent tombstone work. There's a style to them that I don't think I've seen before.


----------



## rubberband1293

Great tombstones!


----------



## rubberband1293

Very well done - love the creativity with the tombstones. They are SO much better than ANY you can buy. Excellent!


----------



## OlliausHamm

wooooow ... its nice and awesome ! 
a lot of inspirations for me  ty !!


----------



## jaege

Nice stones. Very well done. I have to take exception with the "sam Hain" stone though. Halloween is not dead...yet.

I really like that archway too.


----------



## theundeadofnight

Hi Stoic_clown ,

Great job combining creepy with a touch of humor . Really like the crypt facade .


----------



## stoic_clown

Hey, thanks everybody for your recent comments. Been busy lately, so my lurking on the forum has been slack lately. Glad you all stsill like my stuff.


----------



## stoic_clown

jaege said:


> I have to take exception with the "sam Hain" stone though. Halloween is not dead...yet.


Hey jaege, I think you hit the nail on the head. The whole point of the Sam Hain epitaph is that Halloween isn't dead, it's more undead. No matter what they do or what they try, the best holiday of the year can't be killed. Like a good 80s slasher, it just keeps... coming... back. Muah ha ha!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Awesome work on the stones and the facade. You should add a "new" monster to your warning sign, though. "Obamacare"


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Awesome work on the stones and the facade. You should add a "new" monster to your warning sign, though. "Obamacare"


I second the new monster. lol


----------



## stoic_clown

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Awesome work on the stones and the facade. You should add a "new" monster to your warning sign, though. "Obamacare"


BioHazardCustoms: Well, admittedly, my goal is to have the kiddies wet themselves in fear, not their parents, but I like where your head is at.


----------



## Lunatic

I never saw these pictures before. Awesome haunt Stoic! Lots of grave stones with really nice details and epitaphs. Good job on those! Beautifil facade, too. I don't have nearly as many stones. Real nice stuff!

BTW, I have both of those heads on the stake. I love Don Post props!


----------



## diablodeebo

Really like the tombstones, you said the were foam? What type of foam did you use or what is the best kind to use? Also did you use a burner for the more detailed parts? That is one part of my yard that I haven't done much work myself, other than some old looking cross grave markers, I pretty much have the store bought foam tombstones.


----------



## jaege

stoic_clown said:


> Hey jaege, I think you hit the nail on the head. The whole point of the Sam Hain epitaph is that Halloween isn't dead, it's more undead. No matter what they do or what they try, the best holiday of the year can't be killed. Like a good 80s slasher, it just keeps... coming... back. Muah ha ha!


Undead? I can except that. You do have an huge selection of very ornate stones there.


----------



## jaege

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Awesome work on the stones and the facade. You should add a "new" monster to your warning sign, though. "Obamacare"


Obamacare. There is something I would like to see in a permenant grave.


----------



## Lilly

great pics..love the stone with that zombie guy in front of it


----------



## stoic_clown

diablodeebo said:


> Really like the tombstones, you said the were foam? What type of foam did you use or what is the best kind to use? Also did you use a burner for the more detailed parts? That is one part of my yard that I haven't done much work myself, other than some old looking cross grave markers, I pretty much have the store bought foam tombstones.


Hey diablodeebo... Thanks for the interest and curiosity. I use pretty much the same kind of foam most everyone else uses, insulation foam board (otherwise known as Dow board, pink board, blue board, BLUCOR, rigid foam board, extruded polystyrene insulation board, etc). I'd love to take credit for coming up with using it as tombstone material, but somebody else came up with it long, long before me. I'm just piggybacking on the greatness of others' innovations. I like to use a variety of thicknesses of foam board, typically 1/2", 1.5", 2", and 3" thickness. Usually I'll use some 2" or 3" board as a base, then use other thicknesses on top of that base to build up the levels and sculpted details. I use liquid nails adhesive to glue all the pieces together, then fill in the seams with Elmer's wood putty (I prefer Elmer's because it's more of a water soluble putty, which means it won't eat and melt the foam like the more caustic stuff like Plastic Wood, plus Elmer's washes off your fingers really easy with just soap and water). 

I use a variety of woodworking tools to do the shaping and carving, like a vibrating sander, a belt sander, a router, or a Dremel. Anything that works on wood works wonderfully on foam board. You just have to be careful because those tools will tear through and chew up that light weight foam like nobody's business if your not careful (of course, an inadvertent gouge or gash caused by an overzealous power tool can easily be converted into a big crack or other bit of creepy looking damage.) I then use either a wood burner or a soldering iron to burn in the finer details, like the lettering for the epitaphs or the cracks and crumbed textures. 

For painting, I use a very simple 2 coat approach. I paint the stone over with a thorough coat of light grey exterior latex paint. Then I "wipe" on a coat of dark grey exterior latex paint, meaning I quickly brush on a light coat of dark grey on top of the light grey (after the light grey is dry), being sure to get the dark grey into all the letters and cracks. I then wipe off the still wet dark grey paint from the surface with a wet paper towel. This allows me to take off most of the dark grey, but it still leaves the dark grey in the letters and cracks (so they show up better) and it "stains" the other areas with a slight smudgy, dirty film of dark grey. 

That's basically it. That's the sacrosanct secret of my tombstoning technique, such as it is. Feel free to use and adapt as you see fit. Go forth and get stoned. :jol:


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

simply wonderful... inspiring as well...


----------



## GhostTown

Looks great!


----------



## [email protected]

Wow. My tombstones look like kindergarten arts and crafts next to yours. Great job!


----------



## Hairazor

Your work is sooo top notch!!


----------



## mrdonl

Very cool stuff there. Just be warned: once you get into animated props it get addicting.


----------



## bleigh

Nice detail on the stones. Love the Borderns one


----------



## Holcomb Haunter

Thank you sooooo much stoic! I have been lacking something this year that has been mentioned over and over in this thread INSPIRATION. Your creativity and top notch attention to detail has given me the motivation to get off my butt.


----------



## Lunatic

Killer collection of gravestones! Really nice work.


----------



## deadlyivy

i love your headstones, my 1st one this year was made out of paper mache. After stopping by a local Badcocks and looking in the back I found a large supply of styrofoam there for the taking. I brought them home glue them and just got done cutting them out with a turkey meat cuter which worked great. All I have left to do now is get paint. Thank you for posting the pictures.


----------



## pawspaws

Awesome work, love the graveyard!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Sweeeeeeeet! LOVE the Lizzy Borden axe hand!


----------



## turtle2778

I think this is fabulous. GREAT JOB!!


----------



## beadyeyedbrat

Wow have you put a lot of work into this!


----------



## debbie5

(wiping away a small tear of joy) 
Ohhh, the next generation...so proud!


----------



## psyko99

That entryway is pretty cool. I wish I didn't promise my wife that I wouldn't build anything new this year. Maybe next year 


stoic_clown said:


>


----------



## Haunted Spider

Never, ever make a promise like that. That is just un halloweenish. Seriously though, that arch is awesome.


----------



## Hairazor

A m a z i n g!!!


----------



## trickortreat

*refreshingly dead*

I saw a few of your tombstones on Pinterest, and decided to see what else you had...oh my word, I am beyond impressed! New ideas, new executions, how refreshing your haunt is!

Your entryway setup is perfect. I bet you get adults who are too afraid to go to the door. I'd keep it that way year-round. It'd be handy.

What is inside the entry? I see a foam wall with a window. Do you hand out candy at that window, or is there a pop-up there, or ??

Also what state is this in, and does your haunt have a name?


----------



## Digger

*Tombstones*

If your tombstones are that nice I'm sure your moving props will be killers!!I prefer windshield wiper motors my self!!


----------



## stoic_clown

trickortreat said:


> I saw a few of your tombstones on Pinterest, and decided to see what else you had...oh my word, I am beyond impressed! New ideas, new executions, how refreshing your haunt is!
> 
> Your entryway setup is perfect. I bet you get adults who are too afraid to go to the door. I'd keep it that way year-round. It'd be handy.
> 
> What is inside the entry? I see a foam wall with a window. Do you hand out candy at that window, or is there a pop-up there, or ??
> 
> Also what state is this in, and does your haunt have a name?


Hello there, trickortreat. Thanks for all the very generous and complimentary words. I've actually been a bit MIA here on the forum lately. I kinda took 2012 off from Halloween, as I was out getting married earlier in October last year and that took up most of my planning time and attention. But I plan on getting back into full swing for 2013. My next plans are to create a trio of tombstones in homage to the ever-popular hitchhiking ghosts from the Haunted Mansion. They'll make fitting additions to my little village of the dead I think, if I can pull them off successfully.

I don't really have an official name for my yard haunt, but I guess I'd go with the name on the sign for my cemetary... 'N'Everest Cemetary. I'm located just south of Atlanta. As far as the entryway, yep, I get nervous visitors of all ages with that, big and small. I like to change things up with how I use that entryway setup from year to year. The first year I used it, I actually had a big sliding portrait where the window is. I set up a table with a bowl of candy on it right in front of the portrait, the ToTs would have to get up the courage to go in to get the candy, then a buddy of mine would slam open the portrait and lunge out at them (I was in full zombie gear hidden in the cemetary and would get them as they tried to flee from the entry... we got them coming and going.) I later turned the portrait opening into the prison window that you see in the pics, and used it as a place to feature myself as a not-so "trapped" monster that would come breaking out after the ToTs. Or sometimes I or somebody else stays behind the window and make the Tots come in to get the candy handed to them.

That's interesting that you say you saw pics of my stones on Pinterest. I don't use Pinterest, so I'm curious how they got up there. How'd you find them there? I'm not bothered by it or anything, I'm just interested to see how my stuff is making it's way outside my own little neighborhood.

Again, thanks for all the compliments. Glad you liked it. :jol:


----------



## haunt on hannum

love ure work


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Stoic ...
If someone has a Pinterest account, and they see an image on the web that they like, they can "Pin" it to their board. Other Pinterest users can then see it and repin it to their boards. It usually creates a link to the original image as well, so people can see where it originated.

I use it to create a Halloween Inspiration board. It's really kind of neat, and free.


----------



## kprimm

Amazing work on your stones and your haunt layout is very appealing to the eye. Everything looks like it belongs right where it is. Excellent work. Hope to see your haunt video on next years dvd set with the davis graveyard.


----------



## bransonhauntedhills

You have some great tombstones! And that archway is fantastic too. I could look at these all day. Great job!


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

Did I ever tell you you're my hero??????

You're everything I would like to be...

I take it you have some very nice jigsaw and dremmel equipment!


----------



## Magic13

Thanks for sharing!!! Great stones!!! Love the detail........


----------

